# predator 212cc side shaft engine



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

my friend put this engine on a garden tiller and it worked good for a year or two im not sure how long, when he tryed to get it running this year it would not start. i cleaned the carb still no run. i put a new carb and it runs but it surges like it;s not getting enough gas. if you turn the chock on it runs the same. i've never had one do that, you can turn the chock all the way on and it runs the same. i checked and the chock is closing all the way. what would cause this? thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Surging after you install an aftermarket carb is usually caused by the wrong sized jetting, or the wrong mixture screw setting. There's usually a low speed mixture screw at the left mounting flange, try turning it.... in (Leaner), or out (richer) to see if the surge goes away.

Most Chinese after market carbs are set up to meet California emissions standards and are set *lean* coming off the assembly line. It might have a plastic "limiter cap" on the adjusting screw, pull the cap off with needle-nosed pliers to give those damn Bat-eaters the finger and adjust it the way you want it.

If there is no adjusting screw, it's a "fixed jet" and you'll have to swap the jets over from the original carb...


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks bob, it's got a screw but it don't change nothing in or out. what i don't understand is you can put it on full choke and it don't change nothing, it runs the same.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Makes you wonder if the jets are the same size as the original. The choke or the mixure screw ought to do something. If you can turn that mixture screw all the way closed and the engine doesn't want to die, the slow speed jet is way to big.


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

when i first got it i could pour a little gas in the carb and it would run for 3 or 4 sec. so i cleaned the carb but it didn't help so i bought a new one for 1200. i may haft to try to clean the old one again.


----------



## robert sessler (Nov 9, 2020)

i,m buying a 212 Predator ,,hope it,s a good one


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I never have any issue with mine (I have 2). One thing you need to do is replace the carb vent (the hose that goes from the carb to the top of the fuel tank with a real neoprene hose). The one it comes with is garbage. Probably why the OP was having issues. Good little and cheap motors.


----------

